# [Umfrage] Welches mobile Betriebssystem nutzt ihr?



## Ahab (9. Januar 2012)

Mich würde ganz einfach mal interessieren, welches Smartphone-OS ihr nutzt.  

Wenn ihr mehrere verschiedene Smartphones besitzt und/oder nutzt, gebt bitte an, welches ihr bevorzugt. Im Falle von "Sonstiges" würde ich mich über einen Kommentar freuen! Naja und was für ein Handy ihr habt, wäre ja auch mal ganz interessant.


----------



## Exception (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin eingefleischter Androide. Nach einem HTC Magic habe ich momentan ein Google Nexus S mit Android pure, da ich mit Sense etc. nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze, wenn auch nicht so stolz, ein Dell Streak 7.
Hätte ich mehr Geld, würde ich mir etwas aus der Galaxy Reihe kaufen, am liebsten das Galaxy Note 
Android ist meiner Meinung nach einfach das Beste. Geschlossene Systeme sind keine Option für mich, Windows ist sowieso unten durch. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ahab (9. Januar 2012)

So die Umfrage ist jetzt auch endlich online.


----------



## Hagrid (9. Januar 2012)

[X] Android 

- mit meinem LG GT540 trotz Low-Budget-Gerät schon viel Spass bisher gehabt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

[x] Android

Hab jetzt ein HTC Sensation und hab ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Januar 2012)

Auf meinem aktuellen Smartphone Nokia 5800 XM läuft Symbian.
Allerdings suche ich nach was neuem und weiß nicht was kommt, deswegen noch keine Stimme von mir.
Ich warte eigentlich nur die CES ab um ich dann zu entscheiden.


----------



## ToPPi (9. Januar 2012)

[X] Android 

Motorola Atrix und ziemlich zufrieden damit.


----------



## chlorum (9. Januar 2012)

bald iphone 4s


----------



## Micha77 (9. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze, wenn auch nicht so stolz, ein Dell Streak 7.
> Hätte ich mehr Geld, würde ich mir etwas aus der Galaxy Reihe kaufen, am liebsten das Galaxy Note
> Android ist meiner Meinung nach einfach das Beste. Geschlossene Systeme sind keine Option für mich, Windows ist sowieso unten durch.
> 
> ...



Dell Streak 7 ftw


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Januar 2012)

[X] Android 2.3.6 

Samsung Galaxy Note  5.3" 1280px ...


----------



## Mistadon (9. Januar 2012)

[x] Android mit dem SGS2. 
Aber Cyanogenmod 7.1, was aber auch als Android durchgehen sollte 
Bald aber hoffentlich ein schönes ICS drauf, ohne Touchwiz oder irgendeinen Launcher...


----------



## ile (10. Januar 2012)

DHD, Android with HTC Sense. Der Audi A3 unter den Smartphones...


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Januar 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus


----------



## AeroX (11. Januar 2012)

iOS auf meinem guten alten iPhone 3G


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2012)

Android 2.3.3 auf einem HTC Desire Z. Seit einigen Monaten mit LauncherPro - ist wesentlich konfigurabler (u.a. verstellbare Kästchenanzahl auf den Homescreens), schneller und praktischer (Backup-Funktion für Homescreens) als HTC Sense.

MfG Jimini


----------



## tobsel88 (11. Januar 2012)

Desire HD mit IceCreamSandwich also Android


----------



## Jägermaister (11. Januar 2012)

android 4.03 auf meinem galaxy s. eigentlich ja cyanogenmod 9 aber android ist es ja auch


----------



## Iceananas (11. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> iOS auf meinem guten alten iPhone 3G


 
Ein Nostalgiker


----------



## AeroX (11. Januar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Nostalgiker



 solang es noch läuft und seine Dienste erfüllt


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2012)

[X] Android (HTC Wildfire)
[X] Symbian (SE Vivaz)


----------



## Thallassa (11. Januar 2012)

Android ICS auf Nexus S


----------



## >M.Pain (11. Januar 2012)

Vor 2 Wochen noch wars IOS5 auf dem IP4 habs verkauft und mir SGS2 geholt und jetzt bin ich auch auf Android.
Die beste Entscheidung in meinem Leben.


----------



## LeCPU (11. Januar 2012)

[x] Android...

...weil es nichts besseres gibt. Bin froh über mein htc Sensation.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (11. Januar 2012)

[X] Android (SE Live)


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2012)

Android (3.1 soweit ich weis) auf Motorola Xoom


----------



## BernhardH (12. Januar 2012)

Seit gestern Androide auf meinem Ideos X3. Super Teil für nur 100 Euro.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Januar 2012)

Android aber auch den Cyanogenmod auf meinem Defy

Edit: Hab jetzt Galnet Miui drauf und gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Zum glück gibt die Costumroms


----------



## fL!nT (13. Januar 2012)

einmal Android,immer Android 

Der erste Androide war das Xperia X10 mini,das jedoch sehr schnell,aufgrund des doch recht kleinen Displays an meine bessere Hälfte abgegeben wurde .
Zur Zeit (noch) das Galaxy S.


----------



## boyka (14. Januar 2012)

bescheuerte umfrage.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Januar 2012)

boyka schrieb:


> bescheuerte umfrage.


 Warum...?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ahab (16. Januar 2012)

Wüsste ich auch gern.


----------

